# Directv, Do you plan on updating the THR22 firmware?



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

I know that people that work for Directv read this forum, so tell us, Do you plan on releasing or have TiVo release an update for the THR22 firmware?
There are known issues that need to be addressed.
Your TV adds always feature and make a big deal about having the HD TiVo available and the other service doesn't.
Why don't you follow up with an update to the firmware?
Add some features to the THR22.
You treat the THR22 as a lost leader like the stores use, then when a customer calls in, you pressure them to switch to one of your DVRs, so you just use the THR22 just to draw the customer in.
I sure would like my THR22's to talk to each other, and be able to move a recording from one unit to the other.
It is just a shame that you treat the THR22 as a unwanted bastard child, and just use it as a featured unit on your TV adds to draw in customers.
Even the old HR10-250 TiVo received firmware updates a few months after its release to fix problems that were found.

I besides fixing the known problems, I would like to see:

1, Be able to turn off the front panel LED's as when this is used in the bedroom, as the blue LED's really light up the room.
And don't give me a lame excuse that the lights need to be on for tech support to help diagnose a problem as the tech can just tell the customer to go into the menu to turn them on for testing. 
I hate the fact that I have to put masking tape on the LED's so they don't light up the room.

2, Have the TiVo talk to other DVR's in the home, and move recording from one DVR to the other.

3, Be able to choose to disable the Enhanced download as I find it very annoying as it has grabbed the tuner that I was watching at the time.
If there is one thing that really gets me upset, this is it.

I am sure that there are people on the forum that can add to the list.

Come On Directv, Take care of the issues, or recall the THR22's and drop them from your service. Don't just dangle them in front of the people like a treat that they can't have the full functionality to enjoy.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a TiVo issue.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

It could be, but D* is the customer and as such can pressure TiVo to fix their product.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

BAMCAT;3195426 said:


> It could be, but D* is the customer and as such can pressure TiVo to fix their product.


Your issue is with TiVo, not DirecTV. Why anyone would have ordered one in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

The issue is DirecTV's. They choose whether or not to ask TiVo to make any changes, and DirecTV delivers any firmware updates.

I doubt you will get any kind of response from a DirecTV employee here.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Steve,
Yes, I know.
They wouldn't have the guts or integrity to respond, but they do read these postings.

I almost wish that D* hadn't released the box until they had all of the bug's fixed.
I have wondered if the people that Beta tested these boxes before they were released came across the few problems, but TiVo/D* didn't care to fix them. They just push the box out the door to get the people that wanted the box to quit calling them about it. 

On another subject......
Did you ever hear back from the guy that claimed to be able to copy the recorded programs off of the original hard drive to a larger drive, and then expand the new drive for the THR22?
By now, some cleaver software hacker should have figured it out.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Can I suggest it would be both a DIRECTV and Tivo issue? DIRECTV gets the blackeye for Tivo's lack of performance and Tivo gets a blackeye for, well, being Tivo, whose performance is becoming legend--it's a legend they actually performed updates for anything. (Sorry, couldn't resist.)

This is reminiscent of perhaps one of the reasons DIRECTV stopped with Tivo receivers in the first place. (That is just a commonly suggested surmise, not something I know was a reason.)

Now, as to "guts or integrity", very few companies communicate status of firmware updates for appliances. Quite a few don't even let on there ever have been updates for a particular model. So I'm not sure why you single DIRECTV or TiVo out for this. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

At least for the lights issue, the standard way to turn the ring off doesn't work with the TiVo software?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

BAMCAT said:


> 2, Have the TiVo talk to other DVR's in the home, and move recording from one DVR to the other.


Why did you go with the TiVo when even a tiny bit of research here would have revealed there was very little chance of that happening?



BAMCAT said:


> 3, Be able to choose to disable the Enhanced download as I find it very annoying as it has grabbed the tuner that I was watching at the time.
> If there is one thing that really gets me upset, this is it.


Have you never owned a TiVo before? They've been doing that since the Series 1 units. Why not set up a recording of the show that you apparently watch at that time so it doesn't grab that tuner?

No one forced you buy the TiVo, you chose the platform. Anyone who read the threads here prior to the launch would have been aware of the limitations. If you selected it on what you _hoped_ it would offer, that's on you.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Tom,
As to "guts or integrity", If someone at D* would respond that they are planing another release in the future would be nice. 
As it stands now, the attitude has been "Your lucky got your HD TiVo, you got what you asked for, a basic DVR. Be happy, don't call us, will call you if we ever offer an updated firmware. If you want more features, get one of our DVR's!"

As for the blue ring, You can get 3 out of the 4 bars off, but if the DVR resets itself, they all come back on.
Your eyes are most sensitive to blue edge of the light spectrum, so even the one bar and the other 2 leds on the DVR and the one on the OTH tuner light up the room. 
Putting masking tape on them makes the DVR look real trashy.
It would have been better if they used red or green LED's.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> At least for the lights issue, the standard way to turn the ring off doesn't work with the TiVo software?


It's answered in the second post of the "THR22 Asked And Answered" thread. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2909547#post2909547


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Look at it this way. The THR was in development for what.. 6, 7 years. This is the BEST that Tivo could shove out of the door in that time :lol:
There was so much time taken on development that most people thought it would never see the light of day. I don't think it will ever be any better than it is today. Buyer beware? :scratchin


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 11, 2013)

BAMCAT said:


> Hi Steve,
> Yes, I know.
> They wouldn't have the guts or integrity to respond, but they do read these postings.


I really don't appreciate what you are insinuating here. We, as individual employees, don't comment on any possible upcoming releases (if there are any) as 99% of us don't know any more than you do prior to the day it rolls out.

There's no point speculating on anything related to software updates when we have no information to go on.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And most likely the techs and engineers would probably agree with the issues, but are not in a position to do anything about it. And that could also include the engineers from Tivo.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, my posting did what I wanted it to do, get a response from a TiVoor D* employee. So D* people do read these forum posts.
Yes, I realize that most employees are out of the loop when it comes to knowing about software releases.
I regret using the term "integrity" 
Thank You for your post.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BAMCAT said:


> Well, my posting did what I wanted it to do, get a response from a TiVo employee. So TiVo people do read these forum posts.
> Yes, I realize that most employees are out of the loop when it comes to knowing about software releases.
> I regret using the term "integrity"
> Thank You for your post.
> ...


Um... please read a little closer. DIRECTV employee, not Tivo.

And you got a response from someone who doesn't know, can't know, and can't post--by badgering and name-calling. Not a great way to get information... And you got none. Sounds like bad form to me...

Peace,
Tom


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BAMCAT, they are working on updating FW for the model - check how many versions already pushed to gamma testers here


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Oops, Thanks Tom,
Edited my post.

?? I didn't call anyone any names...

I called the THR22 a unwanted bastard child of D*, but then the box doesn't have a right to left diagonal bar on the front of the box, so I guess it isn't.

Just a bit frustrated that for a year there has hasn't been even a simple update to the firmware. 

Guess the THR22 is way low on the to-do priority list of projects at one place or the other.

Thanks for the info P Smith!

Back in '80, C Band was a lot more fun!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BAMCAT said:


> Oops, Thanks Tom,
> Edited my post.
> 
> ?? I didn't call anyone any names...
> ...


What upset some was the insuation that DIRECTV doesn't have the guts... when so few companies release any information. It all boils down to PR.

For that matter, until the firmware is approved, there is little they can release. Sometimes a serious defect can appear at the last moment, ruining a deployment schedule. So then they get a black eye for announcing something that doesn't happen.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

"What upset some"

Guessing that you might work for one or the other?

It would just be nice if someone would just say that they are working on an update for a future release.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BAMCAT said:


> "What upset some"
> 
> Guessing that you might work for one or the other?
> 
> It would just be nice if someone would just say that they are working on an update for a future release.


No, I am not employed by either company. I most likely would be in a position whereby I would not be allowed to post about DIRECTV if that were the case. So you didn't step on my toes. 

Hey, I get it. You're very frustrated. We all get that way sometimes. And everyone is welcome to vent here, we understand. All's I'm sayin' is challenging companies to give up information rarely works.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd be frustrated too if I had wasted money on an antiquated Tivo just for the sake of keeping a Tivo.... :lol:


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm frustrated too, but I did it to keep my wife happy. However, a year down the road, she allows as if the HRxx was faster, she might give up the TiVo. So I'm waiting for the HR44 and maybe I can then give up on the THR22. (Also have an HR21, which as we all know, is the slowest of the lot.)


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

BAMCAT said:


> 1, Be able to turn off the front panel LED's as when this is used in the bedroom, as the blue LED's really light up the room.


I don't know why it's not possible with the TiVo remote but you can do that if you use a regular DTV remote with the unit -- just clicking the "Power" button will turn off the light.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

bidger said:


> Why did you go with the TiVo when even a tiny bit of research here would have revealed there was very little chance of that happening?


Because it is still the most intuitive DVR available. We left DirecTV when our failing SDTiVos were replaced with R15s and came back when the THR22 was released.

Our current installation includes an HR24, an HR21 (an unexpected replacement for the old SD receiver) and the THR22 in my elderly parents' bedroom. It's simply not possible to describe how much easier my life is now that I don't have to constantly answer/explain/do <whatever> for them. They set up their own recordings and manage everything themselves...after almost 3 years of providing daily on-site tech support, it's bliss for me.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you use any other dvr before using a Tivo, its the most ridiculous interface on the planet, and not intuitive at all.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> If you use any other dvr before using a Tivo, its the most ridiculous interface on the planet, and not intuitive at all.


All I know, is that we've been through four different interfaces and the TiVo is the only one that doesn't require constant handholding. YMMV but there are apparently enough other people in the same category to keep it going as a viable option.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

BAMCAT said:


> 2, Have the TiVo talk to other DVR's in the home, and move recording from one DVR to the other.





bidger said:


> Why did you go with the TiVo when even a tiny bit of research here would have revealed there was very little chance of that happening?





Athenian said:


> Because it is still the most intuitive DVR available.


 And what does that opinion have to do with the fact that the threadstarter expects a feature that was documented would *not* be there at deployment? Is it that, while TiVo may be "intuitive", TiVo owners aren't?



Athenian said:


> They set up their own recordings and manage everything themselves...after almost 3 years of providing daily on-site tech support, it's bliss for me.


What you consider "bliss" others consider an "annoyance". I shut TiVo Suggestions off the very first day on every TiVo I've owned. I can't keep up with all the shows I've set to record, I don't need the DVR piling on.


----------



## stefanis (Jun 25, 2012)

After reading this entire thread I have to agree that D* doesn't really seem to care about the THR22. And they do use it as a bate and switch item. Sure they seem to be working on firmware changes but it would be nice to know what those changes are even if there is a big 'ol * next to it saying tentitive. We know that it is technically possible to share data between TiVos because it has been done before, and should even be possible for a TiVo to participate in a DTVDVR sharing group as well with a very little bit of file format translation on the TiVo end because that is just a network service. We also know that the switch by D* from TiVo to their own DVRs had nothing to do with the quality of the TiVo unit itself. In fact when the DTVDVR first came out it was actually less capable than the DTiVo and crashed quite often. It was simply a power grab that worked quite well, and that the only reason D* re-engaged with TiVo was because of public out cry.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

stefanis said:


> After reading this entire thread I have to agree that D* doesn't really seem to care about the THR22. And they do use it as a bate and switch item. Sure they seem to be working on firmware changes but it would be nice to know what those changes are even if there is a big 'ol * next to it saying tentitive. We know that it is technically possible to share data between TiVos because it has been done before, and should even be possible for a TiVo to participate in a DTVDVR sharing group as well with a very little bit of file format translation on the TiVo end because that is just a network service. We also know that the switch by D* from TiVo to their own DVRs had nothing to do with the quality of the TiVo unit itself. In fact when the DTVDVR first came out it was actually less capable than the DTiVo and crashed quite often. It was simply a power grab that worked quite well, and that the only reason D* re-engaged with TiVo was because of public out cry.


Well, at the risk of re-opening a much debated topic, Tivo shares some of the blame, too. Regardless, don't hold your breath expecting any new significant features on the THR22.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I would settle for a bug fix that's been needed for over a year now -

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203703


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Athenian said:


> Because it is still the most intuitive DVR available. We left DirecTV when our failing SDTiVos were replaced with R15s and came back when the THR22 was released.
> 
> Our current installation includes an HR24, an HR21 (an unexpected replacement for the old SD receiver) and the THR22 in my elderly parents' bedroom. It's simply not possible to describe how much easier my life is now that I don't have to constantly answer/explain/do <whatever> for them. They set up their own recordings and manage everything themselves...after almost 3 years of providing daily on-site tech support, it's bliss for me.


So it sounds like the saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" is 100% correct in your case.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

west99999 said:


> So it sounds like the saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" is 100% correct in your case.


I'm not sure what that contributed to the discussion.

My point was, they never had to be "taught" anything at all on the TiVo and were always confused by the DirecTV replacements. As soon as the new THR22 was installed, they went on their happy way. People have different priorities when they consider these things and for them (and by extension for me) the more intuitive TiVo interface is a big plus.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Athenian said:


> I'm not sure what that contributed to the discussion.
> 
> My point was, they never had to be "taught" anything at all on the TiVo and were always confused by the DirecTV replacements. As soon as the new THR22 was installed, they went on their happy way. People have different priorities when they consider these things and for them (and by extension for me) the more intuitive TiVo interface is a big plus.


Of course they had to learn the Tivo interface people don't just pick up the remote and know exactly how to use it. My point is the DTV DVR's are the same they have a learning curve as well, some people just don't want to give them a shot because they compare them to what they are used to.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

Carriers like Directv and Time Warner stifle innovation. Unless they can see a clear path to larger profit they will do everything to block innovation. The same thing happened in the cellphone industry. Cellphone carriers dictated what features would be available in the phones. They had control over the hardware providers. Apple had trouble getting any carrier to pick up the iPhone. Verizon even refused to carry at first. It's the same with TiVo. Directv will allow it to exist but will treat it as a red headed step child. They will make sure it has fewer features and does not compete. They want to retain control. Unfortunately the public cares more about the technology in their cellphone than their DVR so nothing will change.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think overall you can compare DirecTV with Time Warner in terms of innovation. The THR22 is the odd man out, but I've always felt that DirecTV generally is fairly aggressive.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

Time Warner fears any innovation. Directv only fears innovation that doesn't come from within. Innovation can make a company obsolete quickly. Just look at RIM (Blackberry).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

As I'm checking my mail on my Z10


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

If Directv actually allowed for the exact same software on their Tivos that the Tivo Premiere offers, I for one would snatch up about 3 of them immediately. But the fact remains, the THR22 is an antiquated device that is not properly cared for from a software perspective (for whatever reason). I've updated 3 DVR's in the past 4 years due to DTV equipment failure and antiquation. During this time I've come close to going with a DTV Tivo numerous times along the way. But pulled back every time, because each time I logically thought it through, and DTV's Tivos have IMO serious drawbacks. Now that I'm in an area of the country that has better and better HD paid service selections outside of satellite, I MIGHT be done with DTV at the end of my service agreement in a matter of months. I love live baseball and DTV's signal is much slower reaching my HD DVR than other offerings. I hear, "Strike Three," when I'm on the phone with friends. And then about 30 seconds later I hear, "Strike Three" on my TV. So the Tivo Premiere offering plus a faster signal transition may be enough to encourage me to switch. And I've been a DTV subscriber since at least the mid 90's.

In the end, I will take my time and examine my options. And the quality of DTV's Tivo offering at the time will play a large part in my deliberations. One other large factor will be the reality of Smart tvs and Rokus being options to be considered in the overall scope of things too. The bottom line is, I am a consumer with options. So as DTV makes their decisions in regard to the way they upkeep their Tivos, I think we simply need to determine what is in our best interests too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DId Tivo want the Premiere software to be on the THR22? Could it even, based on the hardware?

As for the delay, that's just physics. Even cable has a delay, just not as much of one maybe.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

They updated the software on the THR22 the other day. I think it only addressed On Demand issues and some other bugs. Not sure if it went national yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

doesn't looks like as NR - check a log of THR22 at redh.com/dtv when new FW spooling from tp3


----------

